# Problème écran qui se fige.



## NoobSmoke (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Voilà, j'ai un problème qui commence à me taper sur le système. De manière totalement aléatoire, pendant que je scroll un page ou que j'active une application par exemple, mon ordinateur se fige complétement. Je peux l'utiliser deux semaines d'affilées comme je peux l'utiliser 5 minutes avant que ça arrive. Plus rien de répond tel que je suis obligé de redémarrer le mac avec le bouton d'allumage. Je ne sais absolument pas d'où se problème vient. J'ai tout essayé : 

Réparation des autorisations, réparation du disque, reset pram, fsky, mais absolument rien y fait. 

J'ai donc formaté le disque dur (avant-hier). Pensant que ça allait régler le problème, aujourd'hui, en sortant le mac de la suspension d'activité, ça recommence... ( bon par contre après le formatage, le problème semble moins persistant et se manifeste uniquement quand je sors le mac de veille. à suivre )



Mais c'est pas tout, j'ai un problème d'écran aussi aléatoire. Par exemple, imaginons que je change d'onglet, une partie de la page précédente est "imprimée" sur la page suivante. Je peux reconnaitre les pages grâce aux formes géométriques et aux couleurs qu'elles dessinent. quand j'ouvre les préférence système, des triangles multicolores se dessinent mais uniquement dans l'application "préférence système". Les lettres aussi peuvent se déformer. Ce problème est relativement récent et est apparu avant le formatage. Pareil, j'ai effectué toute les opérations de base de maintenance qu'on puisse faire. Perso je pense que le problème vient de la carte graphique mais j'ai un doute. Je peux lancer plusieurs vidéos en même temps, regarder des vidéos en 720p de manière fluide et l'apple hardware test ne détecte aucun problème.

Je m'en remet donc à vous 

PS : J'ai un iMac alu que j'ai acheté en 2007 et j'ai snow léopard


----------



## NoobSmoke (28 Octobre 2010)

178 vues, aucune réponse  ?


----------



## shenrone (5 Novembre 2010)

Tu es en Wifi ou par cable ethernet?


----------



## Sly54 (5 Novembre 2010)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> J'ai donc formaté le disque dur (avant-hier). Pensant que ça allait régler le problème, aujourd'hui, en sortant le mac de la suspension d'activité, ça recommence... ( bon par contre après le formatage, le problème semble moins persistant et se manifeste uniquement quand je sors le mac de veille. à suivre )


Si tu as remis tes données via l'outil migration, on peut penser que si le problème est software, tu as "remis" le problème en remettant les données.


----------



## NoobSmoke (6 Novembre 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Tu es en Wifi ou par cable ethernet?



Wifi



Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu as remis tes données via l'outil migration, on peut penser que si le problème est software, tu as "remis" le problème en remettant les données.



Non, j'ai formaté sans utiliser l'outil migration. J'ai juste sauvegardé les bookmarks de firefox et déplacer de mon DD externe vers mon DD interne les fichiers vidéos et photos manuellement, par glisser déposer. 

D'un point de vue technique, j'ai énormément gagner en rapidité, même ma connexion internet c'est amélioré. Mais ce problème d'écran qui se fige lui, est toujours présent. D'ailleurs, je ne sais pas si ça peut vous aider mais, lorsque je joue à call of duty 4 l'ordi se fige systématiquement. On pourrait donc penser que c'est un problème de carte graphique. Le hic, c'est que premièrement, ce problème se manifeste n'importe quand comme je l'ai expliqué et deuxièmement, je peux regarder plusieurs vidéos à la fois, voire des vidéo en HD de manière fluide.

De plus, ce problème s'est encore manifesté hier après une semaine d'utilisation tout à fait normal. Je voulais charger une page d'un site internet et l'ecran de l'ordi s'est éteint et l'ordi ne répondait plus, obliger de redémarrer avec le bouton d'allumage...


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Novembre 2010)

reset SMC et PRAM effectué ?

Sinon sûrement problème hardware


----------



## NoobSmoke (7 Novembre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> reset SMC et PRAM effectué ?
> 
> Sinon sûrement problème hardware



J'ai tout fait avant et après formatage et l'apple hardware test ne détecte rien...


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2010)

Il faudrait que tu essaies de travailler dans une autre session pour voir si le problème se reproduit.
Si c'est hard ou système alors il va se reproduire Et là peut être la màj 10.6.5 règlera le problème, ou pas si c'est hard. Mais ça te permettra d'un peu mieux cerner d'où ton problème peut venir


Quand tu écris


> Non, j'ai formaté sans utiliser l'outil migration. J'ai juste sauvegardé les bookmarks de firefox et déplacer de mon DD externe vers mon DD interne les fichiers vidéos et photos manuellement, par glisser déposer.


quid des fichiers système et des applications ? Tu n'as rien recopié et tout réinstallé à neuf, c'est ça ?


----------



## shenrone (7 Novembre 2010)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> J'ai tout fait avant et après formatage et l'apple hardware test ne détecte rien...



C'est pas du 100%, mais essai de passer en ethernet pendant quelques temps...


----------



## NoobSmoke (7 Novembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il faudrait que tu essaies de travailler dans une autre session pour voir si le problème se reproduit.
> Si c'est hard ou système alors il va se reproduire&#8230; Et là peut être la màj 10.6.5 règlera le problème,&#8230; ou pas si c'est hard. Mais ça te permettra d'un peu mieux cerner d'où ton problème peut venir&#8230;
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai formaté le disque dur en 1 passe, j'ai ensuite installé le système snow léopard, donc j'ai fait une clean install en gros, tout est redevenu d'origine. J'ai ensuite glisser déposer les fichiers photos et vidéos du dd externe vers l'interne. Aucun soucis jusque là. Vu que je pensais que c'était logiciel le problème j'ai formaté... mais le problème n'a pas disparu... je ne sais absolument pas d'où ça peut venir et quand on travaille la pression de tout perdre à cause de ce soucis est toujours présente, je suis obligé de sauvegarder régulièrement ce que je fais sous peine de tout perdre...

Voilà, C'est soit un problème du DD, soit de la CG, mais ni la vérification du disque ni l'apple hardware test ne détecte de problème...



shenrone a dit:


> C'est pas du 100%, mais essai de passer en ethernet pendant quelques temps...



Peux pas.

En tout cas, merci de vos réponse, j'espère que quelqu'un pourra me dire d'ou ça peut venir pour régler au plus vite ce problème


----------



## NoobSmoke (11 Novembre 2010)

Bon, après avoir installé la MAJ 6.5 de SL, je pensais que ça allait régler le problème une bonne fois pour toute, mais l'ordi c'est à nouveau bloqué lorsque j'ai cliqué sur l'icône d'un dossier "image" situé dans le dock et réglé sur : grille. Lorsque la grille de prévisualisation est apparu, le mac c'est bloquer m'obligeant à redémarrer avec le bouton on/off


Ça devient vraiment frustrant et rageant à la fois de ne pas pouvoir identifier l'origine du problème...


----------



## nonobass (12 Novembre 2010)

Salut,

J'ai le même problème que toi avec mon imac 24" de 2008.
Le disque dur a été changé par Apple, amis le problème revient : ordi qui se fige avec soit la roue multicolore indéfiniment, soit une page grise qui occupe tout l'écran.

Petite piste à explorer, je suis passé de Ethernet à wifi, il y a quelques temps et le problème vient depuis....

Autre chose, de temps en temps la connexion de ma souris bluetooth magic mouse est interrompu.

Je pense me remettre en Ethernet et voir si le problème se reproduit.

Bien sur, tout les test hardware et software ont été réalisés...


----------



## fmr (17 Novembre 2010)

Moi aussi j'ai mon iMac blanc 10.6.5 qui s'es figé 2 fois : ni la souris, ni une touche du clavier ne le fait réagir.
Si je comprends bien, il y a de fortes chances que ce soit un problème hardware, et on ne peut rien faire ?


----------



## NoobSmoke (17 Novembre 2010)

Ça vient encore de recommencer il y a 5 minutes, alors que je déplaçais une fenêtre du logiciel "aperçu" ...

Ah oui, je tiens à préciser, si ce n'est déjà fait que lorsque ça se produit, tout se bloque et plus aucune commande ne répond, je peux par contre bouger le curseur de la souris, mais rien ne réagis.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Novembre 2010)

Une souris Logitech (j'ai eu des bizarreries avec les produits Logitech) ? Un autre produit branché, type hub USB ?
Un PrefPane exotique ?


----------



## subsole (17 Novembre 2010)

Un test de plus, :mouais:
dans Préférences Système => Économiseur d'énergie, décoche la case '_Suspendre dès que possible l'activité du/des DD_'


----------



## NoobSmoke (17 Novembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Une souris Logitech (j'ai eu des bizarreries avec les produits Logitech) ? Un autre produit branché, type hub USB ?
> Un PrefPane exotique ?



Non. avec la souris d'origine ça me le faisait aussi. Concernant le prefpane, rien d'extraordinaire, j'ai "divx", flipformac et hyperdock. Mais de tout façon ce problème s'est manifesté bien avant d'avoir tout installé.



subsole a dit:


> Un test de plus, :mouais:
> dans Préférences Système => Économiseur d'énergie, décoche la case '_Suspendre dès que possible l'activité du/des DD_'



La seule option coché c'est : permettre la suspension d'activité avec le bouton d'alimentation...


----------



## Raster (18 Novembre 2010)

Salut,

Il est tard mais je vais prendre le temps de solutionner, ce qui peut-être, ton problème, car il me semble très similaire à celui que j'avais depuis 4 mois ...
Ma compagne a un imac alu 20" core2duo 2ghz Modèle 7.1.
Il plantait sévérement tous les jours, entre 2 et 10 fois par jour, de façon aléatoire, suivant l'usage intensif ou non.
Parfois des bugs graphiques, écran noir, écran gris, freezes ... 
J'avais installé snowléopard cet été, version 10.6.3 directement. Et c'est à partir de là que ça a commencé à planter grave ...
Après maintes recherches internet, clean install, formatage, réparation des autorisations, reset ram ... pfff j'en passe ... Rien n'y faisait, ça plantait toujours.
J'ai attendu la 10.6.5 ... ça plantait toujours !

Alors Dimanche dernier, avec la volonté d'en finir avec ce bug de m*rde, j'ai trouvé ceci :
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2383288&start=510&tstart=0
1. Problem started happening after 10.6.3 update? Yes
2. Did you get any errors during 10.6.3 update process? No
3. Mouse cursor moves? Yes
4. Mouse clicking does nothing? Yes
5. Keyboard key presses do nothing? Yes
6. Only way to re-animate system is by holding down power button? Yes

Effectivement ce petit questionnaire innocent répondait très bien aux symptômes ... je clique pour voir ... Et Boum ! le problème est apparemment manifeste sur plusieurs imacs, les personnes ayant passé leur système en 10.6.2 ne rencontrent plus de problèmes.  

J'ai effectué une clean install, installé la version combo 10.6.2 ... et POUF !!!

Tout marche nickel depuis dimanche. J'ai glissé - déposé les dossiers nécessaires à partir de la sauvegarde Timemachine, sans passer par les fichiers systèmes bien entendu ... Et ça roule à fond en usage intensif depuis 3 jours. Pas un freeze, rien !

Du bonheur ... 

En espérant que ça puisse dépanner ton imac, 

A+


----------



## NoobSmoke (18 Novembre 2010)

Très intéressent tout ça merci 

Mais avant, est ce que, après avoir installé la combo 6.2, tu as refait une mis à jour vers 6.5 ou tu es resté sur 6.2 ?

En tout cas, le problème décris est similaire au mien


----------



## Raster (18 Novembre 2010)

Good ^^

Je suis resté en 10.6.2 en attendant une version système qui réglera peut-être ce bug ... ?

A +


----------



## arnowood (18 Novembre 2010)

je ne pense que cela puisse t aider mais j ai eu un soucis sur mon ancien mbp.

l ecrans e figait, rien a faire plus de souris et l'image disparaissait lentement.
sa arrivais parfois sans logique.

resultat apres pas mal de recherche, la nappe qui reliait l ecran avait sensiblement bougé et parfois c estc omme si elle se déconnectait


----------



## nonobass (24 Novembre 2010)

Salut,
Problème identique pour moi.
Je suis repassé sous 10.6 avant hier, nickel, tout stable.
Mais j'ai dû repassé sous 10.6;2 pour avoir les derniers pilotes pour ma magic mouse.
Depuis tout marche bien, j'ai essayé de le solliciter pas mal.
On va voir dans le temps.
Wait and see.....


----------



## nonobass (28 Novembre 2010)

Bon, bilan après 4 jours d'utilisation assez intensive du mac :
Je crois bien que le problème est bel et bien réglé.
L'imac se comporte comme au premier jour, très véloce, stable, aucun soucis que se soit en ethernet ou en wifi; Plus de problème de déconnexion airport (souris magic mouse).

Bref du bonheur, et dire que j'envisageais un retour Apple sous Apple care...

Voilà, donc cette remise à niveau est primordiale si vous avez comme moi se genre de soucis...


----------



## Raster (3 Décembre 2010)

Bien heureux de voir que cette trouvaille est réglé votre soucis d'imac. Pour ma part nous n'avons plus aucun soucis depuis que j'ai appliqué cette méthode ... En espérant que 10.6.6 puisse réglé ce problème  

J'aimerai surtout savoir si cela a résolu le problème de NoobSmoke, étant donné qu'il est l'auteur de ce post ... ?


----------



## NoobSmoke (4 Décembre 2010)

Plus aucun problème depuis que j'ai appliqué cette solution, j'attends de voir d'ici deux semaines si ça recommence  merci à vous tous en tout cas


----------



## Balza (5 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir, 
Je semble avoir les mêmes problèmes et symptômes, mais comme j'ai une version DVD de SL en 10.6, la seule mise a jour qui est proposée après la réinstallation de la 6.2 est la version combo 10.6.5. Existe-t-il un moyen de récupérer la 10.6.2 combo?
Merci beaucoup de votre aide .


----------



## Sly54 (5 Décembre 2010)

Balza a dit:


> Existe-t-il un moyen de récupérer la 10.6.2 combo?


Ici chez Apple


----------



## Balza (5 Décembre 2010)

Oh super, je vais essayer et voir si cela règle mon problème...
Trop fort ces lorrains ;-)
Merci, je vous tiens au courant.
Je vous promets, si je règle mon problème, je me chargerai d'aider tous ceux qui l'auront après moi, ce n'est pas possible que je sois le seul....


----------



## Balza (7 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'avais les mêmes symptômes que ceux décrits par RASTER et mon MAC était devenu quasi inutilisable, la roue multicolore apparaissant tout le temps (et écran figé, sauf souris, pendant des délais de 15 s à une minute).

Après avoir suivi ses conseils et être repassé en 10.6.2, tout est redevenu nickel !!!

Par contre, bien dommage pour mon magic trackpad, dont les drivers ne fonctionnement qu'à partir de la 10.6.4.

Merci Raster pour ton expérience qui m'a aussi bien servie !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 22h50 ----------

Je conseille d'ailleurs à tous ceux qui rencontrent ce problème de le signaler chez Apple : http://www.apple.com/feedback/macosx.html

Après avoir pris le temps de lire les forums américains sur ce sujet, ce problème semble très répandu pour les MAC 24 pouces : 
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2383288&start=0&tstart=0
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2384136&start=0&tstart=0


----------



## exo07 (7 Décembre 2010)

Est-ce que Léopard (pas le snow) pourrait être impacté lui aussi car j'ai exactement les mêmes problèmes ?

http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/mon-imac-se-bloque-457592.html


----------



## bibounde5 (7 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Histoire de mettre un peu de poids à défaut d'apporter une quelconque solution j'ai aussi eu deux fois en 3 mois un blocage jamais vu avant, qui ressemble à ce qui a été décrit : l'écran d'un seul coup passe au tout noir (on voit que le l'éclairage de l'écran est toujours actif) et rien ne répond. Une seule solution : un appui long sur la touche marche/arrêt. Une des deux fois iTunes était en route : la musique a continué quelques minutes (aucune touche ne répondait pour l'arrêter / ni volume +/-) puis s'est arrêtée.

Ce qui est frustrant c'est que rien n'est envoyé à Apple puisque ce n'est pas un plantage propre.

Je suis effectivement passé moi aussi du 10.5 au 10.6 il y a environ 3 mois. J'en suis au 10.6.5 et je n'ai pas vraiment envie de revenir en arrière... Tant que ça reste rare j'attends de voir...

J'ai un iMac Alu Core2Duo 2.66GHz écran 20''.


----------



## Balza (8 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

@exo07 : je ne m'y connais pas assez pour répondre à ta question... J'ai seulement constaté ce problème sur les version 10.6.3 et 10.6.5.

@bidounde5 : Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais eu d'écran noir, mais "seulement" la roue multicolore qui tourne, n'importe quand, pendant une durée de 15 secondes à 1 minute. Pendant le freeze, on peut bouger la souris, cliquer sur une icône pour la mettre en surbrillance (étonnant !), mais un double clic ne marche pas...


----------



## Raster (11 Décembre 2010)

Personnellement, j'attendrai une nouvelle version de SnowLéopard qui stipulera qu'elle réglera ce bug, donc quand Apple aura reconnu le problème ... pour l'instant aucun signe.
Donc je reste en *10.6.2*, encore une fois, depuis tout est nickel !!! Bien heureux de voir que ça dépanne quelques personnes 
@bibounde5 : auparavant c'était pas très fréquent et au fur et à mesure ça l'est devenu ... ?
Plantages divers, bugs graphiques ... ça vaudrait le coup que tu essayes de repasser en 10.6.2, tu ne perdras pas grand chose, à part les drivers pour le trackpad ...


----------

